

Found This Comment Discussionworthy - On Memes and HN's Future - lionhearted
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=840652

======
Radix
I did too, and tried to get a discussion going again nine ours later,
believing you had failed because of the time at posting, but no one upvoted
mine either. It makes me think: worse than the constant discussion of the
shape of HN is too much apathy to even discuss it.

